# Game 66: Grizzlies @ Heat (3/12 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, March 12, 2011 | 3:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mike Bibby
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another tough game. They are without Rudy Gay though.

Gotta build on that Lakers win.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Heat better not come out flat here, this is a classic trap game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Afternoon game. Hope the Grizzlies enjoy South Beach tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We'll lose. Zach Randolph with go for 50/20 on Bosh. A bunch of guys from the end of Memphis's bench will hit 3s. Spoelstra will make some comments about the process. Chris Bosh will come out of the locker room looking like a battered wife. He'll say he fell in the shower.

Reverse Jinx Jutsu!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Between Spo and Bosh we have some of the best post game quotes out there. The Spo comments are probably more entertaining for other fans though.


edit: how do you guys get those bigger looking avatars?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Between Spo and Bosh we have some of the best post game quotes out there. The Spo comments are probably more entertaining for other fans though.
> 
> 
> edit: how do you guys get those bigger looking avatars?


I think you have to either be a mod or pay a supporting or lifetime membership fee to be able to use full size avatars.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Heat should win. Young Grizzlies team + Friday night on South Beach + afternoon game= win. Unless the Heat are out partying with them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Zydrunas Ilgauskas out today with foot infection. Stepped on a nail in his house that went through his shoe.


..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Getting the Miami Heat logo tattooed on my arm today, hopefully it brings some good juju.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mas Joel!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I think you have to either be a mod or pay a supporting or lifetime membership fee to be able to use full size avatars.


Psh, I've paid for a premium membership twice, nice of the site to show their appreciation.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Defense! Defense! DEFENSE!

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a defensive sequence


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was insane.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WOW Wade and Lebron on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade got 3 blocks in a minute. That was crazy :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to Damp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice start for Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gasol is a handful, wish we had a C with that kinda competency.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know you wanna get some subs in but the Heat were in such a good rhythm. Dont understand that timeout.

edit- 


> TheJaxShow Jason Jackson
> DWade is TIIIIIIIIRED ... wouldnt you be if you had 3 blks in less than 6 mins of play? 10-8 MH 6:44 ...Jax


Guess Wade really needed the rest


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

KEEP IT UP CB1. You're workin your way out of the dog house with the fans.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** Rio, finish that...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333

3 J's in a row for Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is smoking


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ is on fire


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Marc Gasol is abusing us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh **** The |^^^| king.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-22 after 1

Heat shoot 68% in the quarter. Shame they're only up 6.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good first quarter. No turnovers. Decent job on the boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade had 5 blocks in that 1st quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet drive by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is posting up further out than he was against LA. Like to see him get lower.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice read by Wade on the fastbreak gets Bosh an and1

13 for Bosh

Jamaal set to check in.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

stop fouling Joel we only got 2 active Cs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another good game for Bosh so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> stop fouling Joel we only got 2 active Cs.


3. Jamaal is active today and was about to check in before the timeout.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh is growing into a real full-sized dinosaur before our eyes.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 3. Jamaal is active today and was about to check in before the timeout.


Oh ok, completely forgot about Jamaal I haven't seen him in so long. In that case, KEEP fouling Joel. lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge 3 by Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another block


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333

great hustler by Miller


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Very nice play by Miller leads to Bibs 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Miller2Jamaaaaal


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And again, Mike to Jamal (!)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Big Cat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was Jamaal's 1st basket since November 24. Wow


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Spoelstra

:allhail:

Defense! Score more points!

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with a strong and1

took it right to Gasol's chest


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 are on tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sick and 1 Wade.

Big Cat for starter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at Jamaal's "MINE!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Mine!!"

Love big kat :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal just set a road block on Tony Allen


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Big 3 are on tonight


So far its big 3 41, Memphis 35


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Magloire is our best C, why the hell doesn't he get minutes I DONT FREAKIN GET IT MAN.

It should be Magloire/Dampier/Ilgauskas rotation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333

nice find by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh hell yeah Mike Bibby


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahaha Wade just destroyed Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn Wade could play QB and Linebacker in the NFL, he just dropped Lebron.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I guess that's payback for Lebron dunkin the ball into Wade's face earlier this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-37 at the half

Great half for the Heat. Heat shoot 60% and hold the Grizzlies to 32%.

Wade, Bron and Bosh each has 14pts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great half - thats what we wanna see. Really good balance between the three stars.

Good minutes from Bibby and Magloire too, and some nice passes from Miller.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heated said:


> I guess that's payback for Lebron dunkin the ball into Wade's face earlier this year.


I am eager to see Bosh's payback against Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was some sequence


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the chase down blocks today by Lebron and Wade have been great.


Tony Allen has been the victim about 3 or 4 times now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

D has been terrific tonight. As has the O.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are shooting this **** like [insert Miami opponent]


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick runner by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is a freak


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love seeing Bosh now rolling to the basket after setting screens, instead of just spotting up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet passing today.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omfg the ball is moving unbelievably


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Conley playing like he had a little too much fun last night on South Beach


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel ****ing Anthony


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These chase down blocks just keep on coming. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Warden Just Locked Up Vasquez


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

3's are going in tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike ****ing Miller


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

sloppy finish to the quarter. I would hate for us to blow another blowout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron seems to be having a little trouble handling the ball today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

84-60 after 3

Keep this up for another couple of minutes then rest the big 3


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miami starting to look like a unit again, but the question is can that do it against CHI/BOS? They always seem to disrupt our fluidity.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like a close race for player of the game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade 22/6/5 5 blocks 2 steals, 7-12 shooting.

Lebron 27/5/5 2 blocks 1 steal 10-16 shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333

3rd of the day. He's getting back his form the past couple of games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333 again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike ****ing Bibby


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's looking like DWade for POTG for mine.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bibby turning into a great signing. I admit I was skeptical at first.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby2Wade

what a pass!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just used glass from right around the 3pt line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great effort by the Heat today. They built a big lead early and never relinquished it. Its been a while since that's happened.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, that banker is the shot I miss most from Wade's arsenal. He was Duncan-esque early on his career.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Spo. Take Wade and Bosh out already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333 again!

his 5th of the day


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike ****ing Bibby!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When our bench is hitting shots and playing well....we're a completely different team


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yep looks like Wade is gonna take the POTG. 28 pts 9 asts 5 rebounds 5 blocks 3 steals. WHAT a stat line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty cool to see Eddie and Mike in the backcourt with Henry Bibby sitting on the Grizzlies bench.

JJ 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> When our bench is hitting shots and playing well....we're a completely different team


When the 3's are going in, this team looks unstoppable.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well this team IS unstoppable if the role players are hitting their threes, but that is true for almost every good team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Well this team IS unstoppable if the role players are hitting their threes, but that is true for almost every good team


True. But its a little different for this team since our 2 stars arent that good of shooters themselves and rely on getting in the paint to score.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Juwan with the jumper. Man hugs for everyone.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Round of applause for Wade I just noticed he was 100% from the charity stripe 9/9.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal scores again!!!!

Heat win 118-85

Great all around win


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats the best ive seen us play in some time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Round of applause for Wade I just noticed he was 100% from the charity stripe 9/9.


He played a hell of a game. 28/9/5/5/3

Just stuffed the stat sheet.

Going 9/9 from the line was probable his best stat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sounds like "Do not let go of that rope" has overtaken "Its all apart of the process" as Spo's favorite saying.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God Spo is so cheesy


----------

